# Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems



## Celina'sPapa (24. August 2009)

*Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Meine Gebete wurden erhört


----------



## TwilightAngel (24. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Der sieht ja mal geil aus, macht sich mit Sicherheit auch in dem ein oder anderen PC bzgl. Casemod gut.


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. August 2009)

*Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. August 2009)

*Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Das Ding sieht so was von hammer aus. Schade das der nicht schon zu der Zeit drausen war wo ich mein Gekauft habe. Hoffe mal das die Firma noch mehr rausbringt.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (24. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Das Ding heisst "Mega Shadow" nicht "Mega Shadows" laut Verpackung


----------



## Jerlin (24. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

" AMD-Nutzer werden auf ein optionales Montagekit zurückgreifen müssen. "


----------



## Naumo (24. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

amd nutzer sollten am besten zu einem anderen modell, zB der Alpenfön Nordwand, greifen da Prolima konvexe kühlplatten herstellt, extra für die intel IHS.. die amds sind plan, so wie die Kühler von EKL


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (24. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Cool! Wollte mir eh einen kaufen.


----------



## NOOKYN (24. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Gekauft* Sobald er draußen ist zumindest  Wollt mir eig den Megahalems kaufen und diesen Schwarz lakieren. Naja bleibt mir die Arbeit erspart


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Jetzt erstellt sogar PCGH schon Doppelposts 
Zu dem neuen Kühler :
Also ich brauchn nicht


----------



## Player007 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

In dem Schwarz sieht er nochmal besser aus 
Wird wahrscheinlich auf mein kommendes P55 Board wandern 

Gruß


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Toll, ein schwarzer Megahalems. Welch eine Innovation.


----------



## stuka7 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Schaut in Schwarz sehr schick aus, habe hier in meinem Pc den Normalen.
Bloß dass man ei MOntagekit für AMD kaufen muss finde ich echt *******


----------



## Bimpf (25. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadows: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

naja ich hätte eher einen neuen kühler erwartet. is ja das gleiche wie beim cm 690 welches einfach schwarz beschichtet und jetz als "pure black" verkauft wird


----------



## Naumo (25. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

ich frag mich ob wirklich die pk-1 WLP dabei is.. oder wieder die "normale"
aber was mich noch mehr interessiert is ob die kühlleistung genausogut wie beim halems oder diese beschichtung eben das ganze ein wenig drückt....
in welche richtung montiert man diesen kühler denn überhaupt?? 
Denn der kühler hat ja eine konvexe Bodenplatte für die intel cpus.. 
also in richtung "heck" oder nach oben zum NT blasend..


----------



## Player007 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems - Prolimatech, Mega Shadow, Megahalems, CPU-Kühler 

Im zweiten Abschnitt steht das die PK-1 mitgeliefert wird 

Gruß


----------



## oxoViperoxo (26. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Man den will ich auch haben ^^


----------



## Naumo (26. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

also habmal me mail an prolima geschickt
die antwort:

*Hi

Thank you for your email.
Its performance is as good as Megahalems and the thermal compound is still the old one, 
not PK-1.
Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Best regards*

soviel zu pk-1 und kühlleistung


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (27. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

der sieht richtig geil aus


----------



## _hellgate_ (27. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

der würde perfekt in mein pc passen


----------



## killer89 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Wenn ich schon wieder lese, dass die Bodenplatte konvex ist und man sich als AMD-Nutzer noch n extra Montagekit bestellen soll, dann könnt ich schon wieder  wirds wohl doch die Nordwand 

MfG


----------



## Naumo (7. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

wie gesagt amd nutzer haben da eben eine andere auswahl an kühlern.. bei besagten konvexen liegt sowieso kein montage kit für amd dabei.. sollte wohl ein zeichen sein


----------



## Maeximum30 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Ich bin mit meinem Thors Hammer sehr zufrieden, ich hab den Megahalems auch hier, aber den Megahalem will ich nicht schleifen, ich leg in einmal auf die Seite, meine 955 BE hat mit 1.45 volt auf 3.8 GHZ 53 Grad unter last, und das obwohl er von unten ansaugt, also ich bin recht begeistert davon


----------



## Dorni (22. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

muss man denn als AMD Nutzer unbedingt alles plan schleifen?


----------



## Maeximum30 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

nein, aber der prolimatech liegt sonst nicht gut auf

Konvex ? Wikipedia

Der Xigmatek liegt einwandfrei auf.


----------



## Dorni (22. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Ich mein mal gelesen zu haben das der IFX-14 (als Beispiel) deutlich "konvexer" als der Megahelms sein soll, also kann das doch nicht so schlimm sein oder?


----------



## killer89 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Nein, an sich nicht, die Leistung stimmt so oder so. Allerdings ist auch die Tatsache, dass man sich als AMD-Nutzer noch n extra Montagekit kaufen muss schon Sauerei genug. 

MfG


----------



## Dorni (23. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Das steht außer Frage


----------



## Hektor123 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

Ich habe mir auch den Megahalems bestellt, allerdings mach ich mir grad ein paar Gedanken, ob der Kühler vielleicht zu weit zu den Rambänken rüberagt.
Ich habe alle 4 Slots belegt auf meinem P5Q-Pro. Außerdem haben die Ram folgende Kühler drauf
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Passiv RAM-Kühler » Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler.
Passt das oder ist das zu eng. Vllt hat jemand ja ein Bild.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

einerseits richtig geil andererseits eine dreiste frechheit. a) das montagekit - okay bin eh auf intel umgestiegen aber trotzdem es kotzt an^^
und b) irgendwie hätten sie ja n bisl mehr als die farbe verändern können - ne heatpipe mehr wäre n argument gewesen xD


----------



## Markusretz (28. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch den Megahalems bestellt, allerdings mach ich mir grad ein paar Gedanken, ob der Kühler vielleicht zu weit zu den Rambänken rüberagt.
> Ich habe alle 4 Slots belegt auf meinem P5Q-Pro. Außerdem haben die Ram folgende Kühler drauf
> Caseking.de » Silent PC » Passiv RAM-Kühler » Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler.
> Passt das oder ist das zu eng. Vllt hat jemand ja ein Bild.



Ich habe das P5Q-Premium mit dem Megahalems.
Wie es allerdings um 90° gedreht ausschaut weis ich leider nicht

Gruß Markus


----------



## Hektor123 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

So ist es schon richtig, Habe mittlerweile auch einige Reviews mit Bildern gefunden. Trotzdem Danke  Passt aber "locker".


----------



## Dirksen (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow: Neuer CPU-Kühler nach Megahalems*

könnte jmd ein bild von einem eingabautem megashadow posten?


----------

